# Silverstone 22 Feb this sunday



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone else up for this?

Can't wait 

Sam


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

I will be up bright and early Sam,for the Gtr support:flame::flame:

See you there:wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent Paul!!!! 

Will see you there


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Im there with 4 Atoms. I'll wave as I go past


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fantastic- you can teach me your lines!

Look forward to meeting you

Car all loaded and ready to go.. 5:15 wake up.. Ouch!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a mixed day so will be mixed lines  hopefully get some food running


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Bit of a mixed day 

Did enjoy it but too many things went wrong for too many people.. 

Didn't get to meet you Vernon - did try to wave when the atoms came past though! 

Amount of track time was disappointing too, track was mostly shut in t eh afternoon ...

This Lexus LFA was quick! If only my tyres didn't overheat so quickly! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zD_jEr6_P3o


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Love the drift at the end, coming to Silverstone this sunday?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome Sam!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks mate, can't make Sunday unfortunately but have fun and hope you get a better day than we did! 

Paying £275 for not much more than half a day really hurts


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Awesome Sam!


Thanks Rich!!

Hope to see you on track soon!! Can't wait till you get all your projects finished


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Thanks Rich!!
> 
> Hope to see you on track soon!! Can't wait till you get all your projects finished


Your vids always make me want to book a load more track days and get out there.
If only I was as quick... 

Hopefully see you on track soon mate.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Im managing 1 track day per week right now, Anglesey 2 weekends ago, Oulton last weekend and Silverstone this weekend its getting a little addictive and the wife isnt too happy so cant see it going at this rate for much longer.

Cant wait for sunday, Ill be wearing toyo's and praying for dry.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard - you're too kind! Can't wait to see you on track 

Mathew - wow! Proper dedication! How's your car holding up?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Its doing really well now, its at a stage that I'm very happy with, I can get out for some really solid sessions and the car just gets better as it gets hotter.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well that's impressive! It usually works the other way - the hotter they get the slower they become!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes but it just doesn't seem to be overheating the same way it used to.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

What tyres do you run Sam?


----------



## Ash170990 (Oct 23, 2012)

im not on track but may pop up and watch as only 10 minutes down the road


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

samgtr said:


> What tyres do you run Sam?


Running kuhmos ku36 .. Was a pretty good tyre.. not anymore lol!


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Big thanks to Sam the drifter:bowdown1:

From me and my son For the passenger rides last Sunday,absolutely excellent and fully controlled driving as usual,and when the rain came in the afternoon the fun really started:runaway:

Almost stayed with the atoms,took them a couple of laps to get away,the la Ferrari,well I think it had a bit more power,and the Lexus LFA,didn't get away that quickly,I'm sure in the dry you would have kept up:chuckle:

Goose stayed faultless all day,a credit to sams driving and preaperation,hopefully see you soon,next time out for me will be pembury sprint

Cheers Sam,paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Paul and absolutely no problem at all!! Always welcome!!
So sorry about your 35 but it'll be much better once you get it back 

I was impressed with goose simply because it didn't go bang. I've never had any oil usage before so was a bit concerned! 

Also impressed it managed to stay with the Atoms for a while, even on low boost it seemed quicker on the straights. Just lacking corner speed, guessing they were on decent tyres? 

My tyres were crap.. Excuses, excuses.... Literally 1 lap then game over :chuckle:

Couple of other vids (Paul your handiwork with the camera was awesome!):
Atoms, Porsche, La Ferrari - I sneakily turn the boost up when the Ferrari goes past.... Not that it made much difference! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2SNbg0APSGI

Wet lap with Paul - you're a brave man!! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UODkDyLivBk

From outside - thanks to Paul and Gunther

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QEgW1d8JFIA

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xUzpgmf-saw

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YH1cRub-VUY


----------

